# If anyone needs 240sx parts im parting out one



## SACCITYAUTO (Mar 22, 2016)

parting out the whole vehicle

916 463 9111 robert


----------



## SykotikCamber (Mar 20, 2016)

Motor run?

Sent from my K01A using Tapatalk


----------



## SACCITYAUTO (Mar 22, 2016)

yes motor does run sounds good $900 for it


----------



## SykotikCamber (Mar 20, 2016)

Where you live?

Sent from my K01A using Tapatalk


----------



## SACCITYAUTO (Mar 22, 2016)

sacramento ca


----------



## SykotikCamber (Mar 20, 2016)

Ok thx

Sent from my K01A using Tapatalk


----------



## SACCITYAUTO (Mar 22, 2016)

let me know i can ship it


----------



## SykotikCamber (Mar 20, 2016)

How much would you charge for you to remove the emblems and send them to me?

Sent from my K01A using Tapatalk


----------



## SACCITYAUTO (Mar 22, 2016)

hey thanks for the response i have already sold them


----------

